# Bristol



## CWS (Aug 15, 2018)

Camping this week in Bristol,Tennessee. Just roaming the county side looking for unique wood. Waiting for the races this weekend. Stopping at sawmills and talking with locals at the little diner in Bluff City about the price of coon hides last year among other things. So here is my bargin of the day from a reclaim wood shop. Walnut feathers.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Texasstate (Aug 15, 2018)

Will you be reselling


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks good Curt....


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 15, 2018)

GO KYLE BUSCH!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 16, 2018)

Don't know how I like it you waltz into my state and take home our treasures! LOL

My daughter got her undergraduate just a little south of there ETSU. That sure's a purdy part of the country.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 16, 2018)

Those are some beautiful slabs! What were the price of coon hides last year BTW? They were good money when I was a teen, heard they haven't been worth skinning in a long time..... curious if they are coming back.....


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 16, 2018)

All look fantastic. Are they all 4/4? What were they charging for the American Chestnut?


----------

